# best inexpensive pump action shotgun



## squirrelsniper91

thinkin the rem 870


----------



## Kelly Hannan

I have a really nice Benelli Nova for sale. Perfect condition. Check the classifieds


----------



## twopopper

I have an 870 express 12 guage. Last fall I bought a Benelli Nova 12 guage and love it. Gave the 870 express to my son, and he likes it better then the Benelli. Both are excellent guns.


----------



## Triple B

870 all the way!


----------



## pheasantfanatic

Triple B said:


> 870 all the way!


Same here!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## DuckerIL

Yep, 870 without a doubt.


----------



## 870 XPRS

I don't know guys.........


----------



## sugerfree

the 870 is the toughest gun I've ever used. this season I accidentally dropped it in the sand at the river I was hunting, and it still chambered shells like normal, it was a little hard to pump, but it worked fine. When I cleaned it that night, there was easily an ounce or more of sand stuck in the action. You can't get that kind of dependability out of a benelli.


----------



## verg

i don't know..benelli novas are pretty tough too. i've used mine for a paddle before. 
I don't think you can go wrong with either.


----------



## twopopper

The nice thing about a Benelli is it will shoot any brand shells. My sons 870 express jams on some of the cheaper game loads with short brass base. The base seems to expand to much and can't open the action. Have never has this issue with my Benelli.


----------



## bandman

870 hands down! i would say the nova comes in 2nd but hasnt been around long enough to establish itself like the 870! 
870=reliability without a doubt!!!


----------



## Bore.224

I got two Winchester 1200's that will not die.

When winchester gets itself back together the Win 1300 would be a solid choice!!


----------



## southdakbearfan

870 all the way. Nova isn't even close.


----------



## sugerfree

I dunno, I shoot the remington sportsmans hispeed steel, I've never had a jam, ever. I usually use steel even on pheasants and quail, so maybe that's the difference.


----------



## sodakhunter13

The 870 has established itself as the best pump shotgun however the Nova is a great gun as well. Ive also used mine as a paddle in the duck boat when the engine took a $h!t on us. The 870 will never quit on you however I have had jamming problems with them as well.


----------



## weasle414

I just got an 870 express and I think I'm gonna have to agree with most other people on here. Get the 870.


----------



## twopopper

southdakbearfan said:


> 870 all the way. Nova isn't even close.


One mans opinion!!! I think the Nova is a much better gun!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Triple B

dangit, i thought we might actually get through this thread without an arguement, guess not :lol:


----------



## squirrelsniper91

im really not sure because the benelli supernova as the recoil absorber, and can hold all 2 3/4 up to 3 1/2 inch loads, but so can the 870...they are equally reliable the nova looks nicer in my opinion


----------



## big_al_09

I vote 870, but i've never shot the nova, so i'm sticking with what i know. my whole family shoots 870s


----------



## dennisd

I own a 870, 1300 and a Nova. The Nova is my favorite pump. My Montefeltro is my favorite shotgun.


----------



## sodakhunter13

I agree with Dennisd, go with the Nova, I also have a Montifeltro, absolutely love it!


----------



## averyghg

870!!!!! and thats all i have to say about that


----------



## sugerfree

people will continue this fight for ages, they are both great guns for cheap. What it should come down to, is you should get a friend with a nova and a friend with an 870 and take them out shooting, offer to pay for the shells or something. shoot them both, find out which you like better.


----------



## Mahamari

I guess first off, "Hello too all", new here but I've been reading this board for a while now.

Just thought it was time too register and voice my opinion on this subject.

I own two 870's but have never owned/fired a Nova.

The first 870 I got was 10 years ago, and it has been my go too gun since I've owned it. I own guns far more expensive than this one but if it came down too one gun, iI would keep the beat to hell, old 870 express magnum I got when I was 16. I have NEVER pulled the trigger on that gun without the shell going off (exept when the safety was engaged). I've handled Novas in the gun shop and they seem alright, I'll probably pick one up eventually but IMO they have a long way too go before they can claim a spot that the 870 has owned for decades.

Mahamari


----------



## Guest

The best inexpensive pump shotguns probably were the two stolen from me last October! Couple of Browning BPS' a 20 and a 12.  I imagine the meth head that took them sold them for pennies on the dollar!


----------



## Hardsell

I shoot a Benelli SBEI. My back up is a Remington 870. I've shot the Benelli Nova, and it was all right. I would choose the 870 over the Nova. The 870 has been around so long it's track record speaks for itself.

Sugarfree, my Benelli SBEI has been in MN, SD, and Texas and it's every bit as tough and dependable as the 870. My brother took it down to Texas when he was guiding. Most guns don't even see that kind of abuse.


----------



## sugerfree

I dunno hardsell, I only know a few people and there is always something they don't like about it, one sold it pretty new because he didn't like it nearly as much. I was talking about the nova, not the SBEI, I have no experience with that gun.


----------



## Hardsell

I don't have a great deal of experience with the Nova either, but it shot fine when I did shoot it. The one thing that I do know is that Benelli wouldn't make junk. The big thing is that I prefer the SBE's over any pump.


----------



## sugerfree

the only thing I like better about the nova over the 870 is the button that lets you eject the shell in the action without releasing another one. Despite what most people believe, I still think that I can work a pump as faster or faster than an auto loader, and I don't have any problem with recoil or moving the gun when I pump, plus they are alot cheaper. :wink: :2cents:


----------



## Desertrat

Ithaca M37.....mine is 35 years old.....still going.


----------



## Remington 7400

Another vote for the Ithaca, thats one gun you just can't kill. :beer:


----------



## lil_armond

Remington 870 a.k.a. boat paddle, walking stick, club ect....
hard to beat for the money.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk

I have a Winchester 1300 Ranger Compact, and I love it. Only problem I have ran into is that you have to make a big deal about pumping all the way back. Sometimes it felt like it was going all the way back, then would jam. My father also has all Winchester shotguns, and has had them for over 20 years.


----------



## huntingdude16

I'de go with the Nova, though I havnt shot the 870. I'm sure their probably equals.

I think it's time for a poll.


----------



## bmxfire37

i got my 870 out of my first pay check from the sandwich shop.... i love it! deer turkey rabbits, and clays...


----------



## gentleman4561

870 all the way i have shot both and like the 870 the nova to but i like the looks and feel of the 870


----------



## ForeverAngler

mossberg 500!

Well, not really. Just surprised that no one's said it. My dad has an Ithaca Deer Slayer II with the camo synthetic package and rifled barrel. Thing is dead nuts.


----------



## Neanderthal

I vote Remington 870. Mine has been in use for 33 years with NOT ONE problem! I'm talking rough hunting, this is one tough animal.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

The 870 Wing Master and Mossberg make a very good pump gun for the money. I prefer the 870 but don't sell the Mossberg short. If I had to choose one shotgun between the old model 12 Winchesters and the Remington 870 it would have to be the 870. Benelli makes a nice pump gun as well but man oh man are they ugly in my opinion. I don't care for that futuristic look that the Benelli pumps have.

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## ruger1

All you 870 guys, how old are your 870s?? The older versions are unbeatable. I own a couple. The newer versions (not sure when the change was made, maybe '03 or '04) are junk. Remington switched parts. They have sloppy actions and some plastic parts. I bought a Nova this time around. It's a great addition to my duck gun options.

I love my old rem's, but you won't catch me holding a new one.

The only down side I see with the 870 is they are heavy compared to the Nova.


----------



## Neanderthal

Ruger1-My 870 is 33 years old, but I bet you are going to get BLASTED for calling the new ones junk, which they are not. If you are concerned about a little plastic, what are you doing with a Nova? I do agree the older ones are built better. However, I would be proud to have a brand new one in my cabinet along side my old Wingmaster. !


----------



## bowhunter04

I recently shot trap with a friend who is just getting into hunting. He had his recently purchased 870 with. To be perfectly honest with you, I would never buy one after watching him that one day shooting trap. About every 4th or 5th shot it would jam up on him. It just wouldn't pump. The next couple shots it would be okay, and then it would jam up again. This is from a brand new gun. It was the first time he had ever shot it. I don't think new guns should jam up like that. Now my dad's older 870 is a great gun and I've shot that many times. It shoots great. Also my brother's 870 which is probably 7 or 8 years old is also a great gun. I just really was displeased with this new model. I hope it's not indicative of remington's direction.


----------



## Neanderthal

IMO in 57 years (the lenght of time 870s have been produced) the Nova will be a distant memory, and 870s will STILL be being made! I would also love to see two owners completely disassemble and re-assemble a Nova and an 870 side by side. The 870 would shine very brightly here. With over 9 MILLION of these guns sold, I can't believe anyone could think a gun with a VERY short track record could be rated as "better".


----------

